# Diet on non gym days...



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

Orite guys,

Can you have a look at my diet for non gym days for me and see what you think... Im not 100% sure when to time my carbs etc. Any comments would be good

*Breakfast* - 50g porridge + PHD Synergy shake

*Mid morning* - Chicken and 50g brown pasta, peanuts

*Lunch* - Jacket potato, half can of tuna + PHD Synergy shake

*Mid afternoon* - 2 boiled eggs, peanuts + Whey shake

*
**Evening meal* - 100g mixed veg/Salad, chicken breast/steak mince/turkey mince

*Before bed* - 2 rice cakes with peanut butter

Cheers!


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

What macros does this come to at each meal mate? we carnt really tell you much without knowing whats in a phd shake or what quantity of peanuts your eating, first impression's though i would have to ask how many carbs are in those rice cakes your eating before bed? also that last meal appears to be low in protein, do you like cottage cheese? this would make a great pre bed snack for slow digesting casein protein. Just a few ideas, lets get some more detail and ill be more than happy to help


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

it looks like your eating the right stuff, but macro's would help


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry for my ignorance, what are macros ha!


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Macros is just how many carbs, protein and fats are in each meal and in total mate.


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Random, are you a lady?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

hey guys, this is the ladies section of the board.

If you are a man, let me know and I will move the post.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ineisa said:


> Random, are you a lady?


Im personally not, but not sure about the opening poster


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

151g carbs

115g protein

10g fat

Now I havn't included the Peanuts and Peanut butter as this is something that can vary a huge deal. So if you want to give me a better idea on what kind of peanuts your eating and a brand, and how much peanut butter your using it would be easier to estimate a calorie basis.

However based on macros not including peanuts and peabut butter your eating 1154 calories, give or take. I'm not sure exactly what your goals are or your weight/bf%/training regime, but it would seem to me your eating too little. If this is for a non workout day then I would still up your calories. With the additional fat factored in you could be looking at 1500 cals, which is better, but still need more information.

Let me know what your trying to achieve and I can offer further advice.

If your worried about where your carbs should be placed in your diet, I would guess your dieting. If so, focus carbs in the morning and around your workout.


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

ha yeah, im defo a man... sorry dude can u move it for me please


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

Im actually trying to bulk.. but as lean as poss. Keep it with me and ill tot up my marcos per meal.

In regard to peanuts, i usually just grab a small handful, im going to start weighing them out.... The only thing is they are salted peanuts which im not over the moon about but there the only type of nut i can stomach unfortunatly.


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

GH1987 -

I'll tell you 'how to bulk. but as lean as poss' - if you tell me how to make an omelette without breaking eggs?

How do you expect to bulk when your on a calorie deficit?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lewis1 said:


> GH1987 -
> 
> I'll tell you 'how to bulk. but as lean as poss' - if you tell me how to make an omelette without breaking eggs?
> 
> How do you expect to bulk when your on a calorie deficit?


With gear and slin:lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Now about that omelette............


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

plenty of fats in your diet !


----------

